# My first brew!



## FordFan (Sep 16, 2011)

brewed my first batch of test e at 250mg/ml. Made 20 ml.  Everything went smooth.  I mixed 2%ba,20%bb, and gso. When finished, swishing in the vial, it "swirls" like oil does and clings to the side of the vial.

When comparing to gear from vendors, there's does not do this, similar to water. No "swirl" or no sticking to the vial.  Is this b/c they are using eo, or other solvents?

My powder dissolved completely while I was brewing.

Ideas?


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

you did it right from my knowledge of that mixture great job brother.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

Your final product clings to the vial? Is that right? Weird.


----------



## FordFan (Sep 16, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> Your final product clings to the vial? Is that right? Weird.



Doesn't really cling and stay stuck on the vial.  Just kinda "oily and slick".  Everything looks fine, nothing floating, etc.  

Just when you shake it, looks fine.  Sit vial down (2-3 seconds), and then some of the product slowly slides down the vial. Yes it's all liquid.

Tough to describe w/o a pic, I'll try to get one tomorrow (bedtime!)

Possible I crashed enanthane?? Everything has been liquid for over 1 hr.


----------



## colochine (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe a different type of vial?


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you done it by syringe filter or stericup setup?


----------



## unclem (Sep 18, 2011)

i hear ya on the " cling to bottle" it was made wright. i did tons of that and i got same results, its not a cling but good way to decribe it. like fort dodge eq does that.


----------



## FordFan (Sep 18, 2011)

Syringe setup. I think everything is fine. It's been tested on a rat with no pain. So I think I'm g2g 

Thanks for the help IM.


----------



## dillz2006 (Sep 26, 2011)

you tested it on a rat? lmao


----------

